# Custom built FW tanks



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Has anyone had a tank custom built for them, for a certain space? I have an entertainment unit/shelves that is built in the living room. It takes up the whole wall and then part of another wall. Its HUGE. My husband and I were talking about tanks today and this would be something that would interest me.

Here is the space:










right now the full corner consists of the TV (below this space) and all the cable boxes... my plan would be to raise the TV to the space pictured and then have a company come out and build a custom tank for below the TV. 

*c/p*


----------



## Tankfull Tropicals (Feb 11, 2011)

danilykins said:


> Has anyone had a tank custom built for them, for a certain space? I have an entertainment unit/shelves that is built in the living room. It takes up the whole wall and then part of another wall. Its HUGE. My husband and I were talking about tanks today and this would be something that would interest me.
> 
> Here is the space:
> 
> ...


Danilykins: I have not had one made for me but I have built MANY of my own tanks over the years; which total 45 and I have over 700 gallons in my living room now with plans to double it soon. Yes LOL, I live alone. The last one I did 2 yrs ago is a 135 gallon >1/2" Glass measures 48"x 27"x24" high.
I think you have a great idea for a nice display tank. My only concern is that it would be properly made by a reputable company. I would also demand a full guarantee of safety and STABILITY> this is the cause of far to many DIY tank failers. I am fortunate to be a Journeyman carpenter and I built custom furniture for years. This gives me a great background for all sorts of DIY projects. I would also make sure that they are there for the initial filling of the tank. You should be fine for the wait transfer to your floor being next to a corner or a wall. My best piece of advice is to GET a few referances and speek with their customers. Go see a few if you can. All the best in your pursutes and enjoy your new tank. Doug Sullivan. *r2*old dude


----------

